# DB Abfrage(Anfänger)



## neridonk (31. Jul 2009)

hi,
ich wollte in meiner Internetseite gerne einen Liveticker einbringen in der man immer die Neuesten Foren einträge sofort sieht.
Das Problem ist das ich neu bin in sachen Java, ich würde nur gerne einen anhangspunkt gegeben haben bzw welche wichtigen Codes brauche ich für eine DB abfrage (ich will kein Java lernen)


----------



## sparrow (31. Jul 2009)

Wenn du kein Java lernen willst bist du hier falsch.
Finde außerdem heraus ob du Informationen über Java oder JavaScript willst. Beim Letzten bist du hier falsch.

Grundsätzlich ist schonmal eine Frage die mit "ich will {Thema hier einsetzen} nicht lernen" nicht unbedingt anregend für eine Antwort.


----------



## maki (31. Jul 2009)

> ich will kein Java lernen


Dann bist du hier wohl falsch 

Abgesehen davon denke ich dass du JavaScript meinst, nicht Java.

*verschoben*

Nachtrag: sparrow, mann bist du schnell


----------



## sparrow (31. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nachtrag: sparrow, mann bist du schnell



Liebling? Was machst du hier? Und seit wann beschäftigst du dich mit Java?


----------



## headgrowe (31. Jul 2009)

wenn du wirklich java meinst!!! also so mit java elementen in webseiten einbaun, dann hier ein code


```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/java","root", "");
Statement st = con.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_INSENSITIVE,	ResultSet.CONCUR_UPDATABLE);
ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery("select * from test2");
ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
int nmax = rsmd.getColumnCount();
while( rs.next() )
{				
	for(int i=1 ; i<=nmax ; i++ ){
		System.out.print(rs.getString(i)+"   ");
	}
	System.out.println();
}					
rs.close();
st.close();
```


----------



## Noctarius (31. Jul 2009)

Ich hörte mal, dass es auch nach 10 Posts noch Java-Tags gibt ;-)


----------

